# Marimoball's ada 75p



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

No way, you're back? Wooo Hooo! Welcome back Marimo, keep us updated with lots of pics.


----------



## RianS (May 12, 2009)

In the third to the last picture i was like damn you sure your tank is not high clarity?
Then i realized there really was no tank...


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

THis looks like it will be a good project.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

RianS said:


> In the third to the last picture i was like damn you sure your tank is not high clarity?
> Then i realized there really was no tank...


Very funny. 
The bar needs to be cut to size. I added the power sand, tourmaline, and bacter but no substrate yet.
Still sinking the wood.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok the tank is now partially planted. I did not use the ADA stone cuz I felt it was too small for this tank. This stone has nice texture, color, and proportion. Here are some pics of the build.

Rock placement first. These stone would be nice for and Iwagumi but the would have to be larger. Added the Pfertz root tabs.









Added the driftwood which had been soaking in a tub outside for 2 months and added one final layer of Amazonia to soften the edges around the stone as well as lock the stone and wood in place.









Slow fill with RO water









Aded plants and hooked up CO2, timer, light, and filter. Still need an inline heater, Lily Pipes and a mid ground plant.









Plants include dwarf hairgrass, rotala sp green, rotala walichi, rotala indica, didiplis diandra, star grass and a new plant on the left background. Bolbitis needle leaf java fern, and fissidens on the some of the wood.








































Still looking for a mid ground plant. maybe a green crypt, blyxa, or lobelia caedinalis or any suggestion.

I will def have an army of ottos some snowball shrimp, dario dario, and about 30 green neons or 40 to 50 ember tetras.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Very nice. That wood goes really well with those rocks. They both have similar angles.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> Very nice. That wood goes really well with those rocks. They both have similar angles.


Thanks I really like the stones too. They are from a local area. A fellow SCAPE member gave me the stones.


----------



## N1CK (Oct 3, 2009)

God I wish we could get wood like that in NZ , and I would have to agree about the rocks, can't wait to see it fill in


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Yet another great scape Victor!


----------



## Emerica88 (Oct 16, 2009)

The tank looks like it's off to an anwesome start


----------



## yesclassic (Sep 8, 2009)

cool tank I'm loving that hair grass


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I love how the stones are arranged, but TBH the wood could use some work so that it doesn't look so much like a bouquet. JMHO


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

CL said:


> I love how the stones are arranged, but TBH the wood could use some work so that it doesn't look so much like a bouquet. JMHO


Good eye CL. I totally agree with you. The wood is not complete. Im still looking for more manzanita that is shorter in order to have it arraged toward the foreground. Thanks everyone for the compliments but it is only 50% finished.


----------



## PacMan (Oct 9, 2008)

just read your 120P Iwagumi thread. great read. Love all you tanks. Great inspiration for my frist rimless planted tank, i try and research too the max whenever i do anything...thanks!! One quick question, About how high is your solar 1 from the tank?


----------



## kimba (Nov 18, 2009)

MARIMOBALL said:


> Ok the tank is now partially planted. I did not use the ADA stone cuz I felt it was too small for this tank. This stone has nice texture, color, and proportion. Here are some pics of the build.
> 
> Rock placement first. These stone would be nice for and Iwagumi but the would have to be larger. Added the Pfertz root tabs.
> 
> ...


Hi Marimo,
I'm newbie from Singapore,just join this amazing forum not long ago. Got a few questions and hope you could enlighten me.
Wats the plastic thing on the left side of your tank? Is your external filter outlet back to your tank? Seems like the inlet tubing and outlet are pretty close, is tat a better kind of set-up? Saw most of the planted tanks in Singapore have their outlet near the front of the tank,maybe 1/2 inch below water level and the inlet on the back wall of the tank. 
Btw, love your tank set-up.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Kimba, that is the fluval 404 canister out flow. the in and out are together they can not be separated. I prefer inlet on the right and outflow on the right. I will replace it with glass lily pipes. thanks for the compliment. new pics comming soon.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

PacMan said:


> just read your 120P Iwagumi thread. great read. Love all you tanks. Great inspiration for my frist rimless planted tank, i try and research too the max whenever i do anything...thanks!! One quick question, About how high is your solar 1 from the tank?



Thank you the Iwagumi 120P is my favorite. update on that one comming soon.

the Solar one is 10 inches from the tank upper edge. the light spreads is great with no part of the tank left with dark spots. I think one 150 watt mh is perferct for a 30 inch tank but light would not cover a 36 inch tank or 90P


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

MARIMOBALL said:


> I think one 150 watt mh is perferct for a 30 inch tank but light would not cover a 36 inch tank or 90P


Ever see  this?

How's this growing in?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

roybot73 said:


> Ever see  this?
> 
> How's this growing in?


Yeah he has some nice set ups. but can only grow low light plants with one 150 watt MH. I know someone that tried growing med light plants in a 90P with a solar one and the edges of the tank would only grow moss. Not enough light spread. I use two 150 watt MH for my 120P.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok the tank is in cruise control for the moment just routine maintenance. Been itching to do it Iwagumi style. here are some pics. Enjoy and tell me whatcha think.




Just a couple more plant trimmings and clean up the plumbing and its done.
I finally added fish. Added 15 green neons, CPD's and microrasbora erythromicrons


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

The tank looks really awesome!


----------



## Takedakai (Jan 4, 2010)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## Fish.Nemo (Mar 24, 2010)

nice! realy nice!


----------



## benon (Feb 18, 2010)

*Nice...*

That... is very nice... Incredibly nice...


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks spectacular, thats some phenominal growth youve had.


----------



## MWBradshaw (Mar 21, 2010)

That tank filled in very nicely! Did you add ferts? Other than the tabs?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

MWBradshaw said:


> That tank filled in very nicely! Did you add ferts? Other than the tabs?


I have the full line of ADA ferts but I rarely use them. I almost never fertilize my tanks just blast the co2, plenty of light, and water changes. I dose only If I notice a defeicency. But Im going to start fertilizing with SCAPE's very own dry ferts. I think this will give the plants what they need to get the desired effect I want. Im going to post a short video soon.

Thank you all for your compliments.roud:

I did some maintenance today. 30% weekly water change with straight RO. I need to work on shaping the plants into bushes, trim the lobelia, and keep trimming the grass.


----------

